

The Tragedy of Mozilla - blueveek
https://medium.com/p/7645a4bf8a2

======
ben336
Sounds like a perfect storm of misinformation and divisive politics. Doesn't
seem like Mozilla did anything to correct or control these impressions though.

------
tinalumfoil
The issue is California's law to make the contribution public. It forces
people to make political decisions based on who's going to pay them in the
future.

------
anonbanker
Iceweasel, here I come.

